# Περιστέρια > Διατροφή >  Τροφές περιστεριών της Versele-Laga

## lazaros

Μια από της καλύτερες εταιρείες ζωοτροφών και ειδικά περιστεριών.

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nutri ... result.jsp

----------


## xXx

Νεκτάριε πρόσεξέ το να βάζεις τα λινκ ολόκληρα, γιατί είναι δώρο άδωρο, αυτό δεν ανοίγει πάλι!!

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRi/Nutri ... &mkt=11973

αριστερά κάτω από τη λέξη products μπορείτε να βρείτε τα προϊόντα.

----------


## lazaros

Μέχρι και στην προεπισκόπηση ανοίγει κανονικά,μετά την υποβολή δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα.
Και το έχω πει και άλλη φορά αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## xXx

Ναι το ξέρω μην το κάνεις ''προεπισκόπηση'', κάνε κατευθείαν ''υποβολή'' για να μην έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο πρόβλημα δημιουργείται και αν πας να κάνεις επεξεργασία ενός θέματος που έχει ένα λινκ μέσα και στην αρχή ήταν οκ, μετά την επεξεργασία παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα! Θα το αναφέρω πάλι στην Eύη.

----------


## Evie

Το ανέφερε και θα το κοιτάξω αύριο. Ευχαριστώ  :winky:  !

----------

